# Poole deer hunt



## schleylures (Sep 26, 2009)

to all brothers and sisters. We are in the middle of a pretty big deer hunt in Schley county. Nothing to brag about as far as kills,well there has not been any kills. Wish we could have invited everyone, But not enough places for everyone. Having a blast so far and plan on continueing.    Miss everyone that did not make it.
 Will post some pics when we get somethig other than just ugly mug shots.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Buck (Sep 26, 2009)

What are you doin' up at 2:40 in the morning? 

Tell everyone good luck  and keep us posted!


----------



## Elbow (Sep 26, 2009)

schleylures said:


> to all brothers and sisters. We are in the middle of a pretty big deer hunt in Schley county. Nothing to brag about as far as kills,well there has not been any kills. Wish we could have invited everyone, But not enough places for everyone. Having a blast so far and plan on continueing.    Miss everyone that did not make it.
> Will post some pics when we get somethig other than just ugly mug shots.



Can't wait to see the pics! Sounds like you are at least having fun! Which is the most important part!
El


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2009)

Hurry up with some pics!!!  I ain`t even gonna be able to come visit.  Dadgum knee, and leg, is swelled all up, so I`m settin` here with it iced and elevated.   Wish I coulda put it off till next week. Ya`ll have fun and good luck to all of you!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 26, 2009)

I know Thursday Al and AJ were planning on the trip, so hopefully everyone else was able to hunt. Hope everyone see's deer and many of them taken!!!! No matter what a good time will be had with shared friendships. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2009)

Updates, dadgummit, updates!!! What are ya`ll doin` up there, huh???


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Updates, dadgummit, updates!!! What are ya`ll doin` up there, huh???



My understanding is they're having fun, while I stay home and work.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics and hear some details!


----------



## schleylures (Sep 27, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> What are you doin' up at 2:40 in the morning?
> 
> Tell everyone good luck  and keep us posted!



It is alcohol related. Muddy drank some beer so we had to cook hog


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2009)

What exactly are y'all huntin??


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2009)

Live from a blind at the Poole Ranch. 

The shoot through mesh has been removed, with good casue but that's another story that will only make me mad right now. 

We have had a BLAST! 

Last hunt for the weekend. Time for some meat on the table.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 27, 2009)

we had a great time that is all i will say now


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Live from a blind at the Poole Ranch.
> 
> The shoot through mesh has been removed, with good casue but that's another story that will only make me mad right now.
> 
> ...



Hurry up and tell your story..


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 27, 2009)

Come on TurtleBug.....tell the story!!!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Sep 27, 2009)

T-Bug not feel well at these time. Maybe she will post THE STORY later. As always had a great time with friends. Only wish it could have lasted longer.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2009)

First of all I would like to say Thanks to the Pooles for going to the effort of having this........................Second I would like to say thanks for the invite

That archery course was sick!! It was a twisted mind that set it up!!...............................Lost two arrows, one of mine and one of Gene's. Thanks Gene for letting me shoot the course with that Apex Predator Bow of yours.....................................I want one even more now!!!...............Sorry about your arrow

Again Dan thanks!! I left there on top of the world after your gift...................................Sure wish they could have gotten a good piece of wood out of that crosstie for you to work on

Good food good fellowship It was good weekend overall


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 27, 2009)

*crosstie*

did you say crosstie


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 27, 2009)

A few pics....


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 27, 2009)

more pics


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 27, 2009)

still more pics


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Hurry up and tell your story..



What story?  I just woke up from a dream I think.  I spent a weekend in da woods flinging an arrow at large puppy and cussing shoot-through mesh for all it was worth (which ain't much ) and having my lap squished, breaking bows, eating too much and more walking through those woods in the the dark than I ever care to do in a lifetime.  

I think it was more like a nightmare.  

I ain't got the energy to even download those pics right now. Heck, I been asleep since we walked in the door at 4:00. 

Got enough pollen in my hair to start my own Schley County forrest in my yard. I'm gone to take a shower and pick self-bow splinters outta my arm.    




I HAD A WONDERFUL TIME GUYS AND GALS!


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 27, 2009)

still posting pics hang in there


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2009)

My bow.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 27, 2009)

Al sure drools alot..


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 27, 2009)

pooles pics continue


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2009)

Keep postin` em Harrell, next best thing to bein` there! At least I can see what I missed.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Keep postin` em Harrell, next best thing to bein` there! At least I can see what I missed.


You missed a lot, and you were missed as well. I will work on getting my pics up tomorrow


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 27, 2009)

still posting pics hang in there


----------



## j_seph (Sep 27, 2009)

T-bug, u don't know your own strength!

What was the deal with the crosstie?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 27, 2009)

j_seph said:


> T-bug, u don't know your own strength!
> 
> What was the deal with the crosstie?



Birthday present to Hatchet Dan. He was supposed to make a bow out of it..


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 27, 2009)

BUG PLEASE BLOW THE POLLON OFF.  I have raised one blooming Idiot and yoy do not want to do that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2009)

How many did it take to bust that crosstie???


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 27, 2009)

chief1941 said:


> BUG PLEASE BLOW THE POLLON OFF.  I have raised one blooming Idiot and yoy do not want to do that.



True statement.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 27, 2009)

2nd that


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 27, 2009)

Third....


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 27, 2009)

nick we missed ya brother


----------



## chief1941 (Sep 27, 2009)

j_seph said:


> T-bug, u don't know your own strength!
> 
> What was the deal with the crosstie?



It was Hatchet Dan Birthday. He  had a reputition of being able to maqke a bow out of anything until we gave him a stave in shape of a crosstie. Then he whined untill we split it for him.  HE IS STILL COMPLACTINING.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm sure feeling bad for not making it down but I can't say no to my job. Your a fine group of folks and I feel honored by being invited. Good folks like ya'll make me feel like family. Hope I can be a part of it next time !

Almost forgot..........Hope you had a great Birthday HatchetBowDan !!


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2009)

chief1941 said:


> It was Hatchet Dan Birthday. He  had a reputition of being able to maqke a bow out of anything until we gave him a stave in shape of a crosstie. Then he whined untill we split it for him.  HE IS STILL COMPLACTINING.



I didn't realize it was his birthday.  

I feel bad... 

Wait a minute, my bow broke, no I don't.   


Happy Birthday Dan! Hope you had a good one.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2009)

Chief, you do realize that Muddy is not talking to anyone in the red Ford, right?


----------



## K80 (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like yall had a great time other than the crosstie having yalls number.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Sep 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Chief, you do realize that Muddy is not talking to anyone in the red Ford, right?



Ain't talking to a squirrel either...


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> Ain't talking to a squirrel either...



Didn't think so sweetie.   

Uhm yeah, but you're doing what you seemed to be doing every time you were around a truck.  

So you and Duke are related?    

I done learned to stop and listen before I walk up on you behind a truck.    


Squirrel/cardinal story tomorrow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 27, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Didn't think so sweetie.
> 
> Uhm yeah, but you're doing what you seemed to be doing every time you were around a truck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Al33 (Sep 28, 2009)

I am so glad I got to make this event and appreciate so very much the Poole clan having us down and sharing their beautiful place. I like them country poole parties.

Now Muddy, I'll admit it looks like I drooled all over myself but I had to use a wet paper towel to get some cake icing off my shirt. Man, that was some kind of good cake!

I hope to have some pic's up later today.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd like to thank my buddies for letting me join them at their home for the weekend. I always enjoy my visits to Schley County. Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> How many did it take to bust that crosstie???



There was atleast 6 of them at once working on that thing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 28, 2009)

I really hate that I wasn`t able to attend this weekend, but I wouldn`t have made good company, in this kind of shape. Know this though, you folks are Family, and soon as I can drive, I`ll be payin` ya`ll a visit. I`ve enjoyed the pics, and can sense, through them, the fun that ya`ll had. If ya`ll have more, post em up!! And don`t make Harrell do all the work!! Some of you younger fellers take that saw away from him!!! 

Dadgum fine bunch of folks, from up around Buck Creek! Ain`t none better! 

And Dan...Happy birthday!!! 

Also, give my regards to Luther!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

I got 40 or 50 to sort thru but will be posting soon


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is my pics from poole trad hunt. All them black specks is deer tracks in the ground.

A vew from the stand







The hog cooking


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

The Iron man course. It was tough.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

Relaxing after a hard morning hunt


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

Misc. photos






















Jerome Telling his why I didnt get no meat story to us.(there were plenty of those stories floating around)


----------



## dpoole (Sep 28, 2009)

misses thread some of yall need to make a visit there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

dpoole said:


> misses thread some of yall need to make a visit there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Done made my trip over there.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Relaxing after a hard morning hunt



Been waiting on that one to show up.   


I hunt hard and sleep even harder.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 28, 2009)

Tbug, it's just a little beauty nap, girl!!!! See it worked!!! I hate the bow broke!!! You were thinking compound weren't you, when you pulled!!!
Looks like everyone had a fine and dandy time. That's about the biggest BBQ I've ever seen!!!
Happy Birthday Dan....a day late!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a few pics to share as well


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Sep 28, 2009)

And some more!!


----------



## bigox911 (Sep 28, 2009)

Great pictures   Looks like yall had a time with that crosstie


----------



## Al33 (Sep 28, 2009)

OK, let me see if I can get a few of my shots up, but before I do let me say once again what a great time I had and how much I appreciate all the hard work and preparation that was put forth to make this all a wonderful experience. Great job and hospitality that cannot be beat!!!!

If I were to give an award for the greatest shot of the entire weekend it would go to Wendell who shot the little pig at 15 yards from his truck not once, but three times in a row. Being the son of a possum cop I couldn't help to wonder where he learned how to do this so well.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wendell told me how someone once said that Danny Beckwith, AKA HATCHETBOWDAN, could make a bow out of cross tie then showed me what he had brought to give to Dan for his birthday. I persuaded Dan to give me a photo op after which he started to seriously think about the challenge. He was studying the grain in that cross tie like he was fixing to make a chess move. Anyhoo, I think he told Wendell and Harrel to quarter it up and he would see what he could do so they went to work. I was impressed with Wendell's splitting technique and abilities (see 4th pic) until after he hit the ax with the sledge he ended up underneath the bed of a truck in front of him.

As it turned out simple hand tools were not working fast enough so they went for power. Once done Harrel had to have another beer as Danny inspected the two halves. Unfortunately the grain was too twisted and would not work for a bow.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 28, 2009)

Here are some miscellaneous shots. Yes, the targets were tough targets and many arrows were lost or damaged trying to shoot through all the trash but it was a fun course.

Hatcherbowdan working on a bow followed by some pic's of the old Poole home place.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 28, 2009)

And the last of my contributions:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had alot of fun!!!  Hunting and good friends is a hard combo to beat!!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

Great pictures everyone!!!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Sep 28, 2009)

great pics and a great way to spend a weekend


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2009)

My turn! 

Here's Dan, doing his thang! 







Wendell in the midst of the big Georgia Game lie. 






Fishbait and Chief contemplating my evilness I'm sure.






Primitive Zen Yoga class.






Chief.... well, being Chief. 






Fish stories?






Ken and AJ pretending that it doesn't hurt.






Poster child for archery safety.






Breakfast! 






And once again, all the problems of the world are solved in a 20 minute beer drinking pow-wow on this very piece of property, several times a year.  

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 28, 2009)

OH yeah, almost forgot one of my favorite pics from the weekend. 

Folks, there is no better Peace on Earth, than the view from the blind at Casa de' Poole.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

Always seems the worlds problems are solved at Dutch's truck. Wonder why that is???


----------



## schleylures (Sep 28, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Always seems the worlds problems are solved at Dutch's truck. Wonder why that is???



It has got to be because muddy is always given the advice, Or Dutch is the second smartest person every where we go other than,  THE CHEIF


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

you could be right Wendell, Muddy gets smarter with every drop of the brew and there is no better than the chief. This is me Ms. Bam_Bam or aka preachers daughter. Thanks for letting us come up. I really enjoyed being with the Cross the Creek Clan. There is no better people on the earth, even though I found out Sunday at around 5:00 that you crazy Schley county people leave the heads of squirrels in the stew. Well anyway, it was good so I guess I will continue to eat them in the future. Thanks for everything!!!


----------



## T-Hawk Boy (Sep 28, 2009)

*Kids At Play*

A few


----------



## T-Hawk Boy (Sep 28, 2009)

*Bow Start to Finish*

Bow Start to Finish


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice pictures Tyler, thanks for posting


----------



## dutchman (Sep 29, 2009)

bam_bam said:


> Always seems the worlds problems are solved at Dutch's truck. Wonder why that is???





schleylures said:


> It has got to be because muddy is always given the advice, Or Dutch is the second smartest person every where we go other than,  THE CHEIF



It has to be one of the following:

1. I have the item(s) in my possession at the time that someone else has forgotten.

2. My truck is parked closest to the house.

Take your pick.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 29, 2009)

I can't speak about the deer hunt, but I can say the Beer was cold, the food was hot, and the hospitality was great and I had a blast.  Thanks for the invite.

Jayin J


----------

